# 1957 Vertex watch



## Steve 74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi

This is my first message here, so any advice you can give me is appreciated.

I inherited a Vertex watch from my Grandfather many years ago. It is a Long Service award from BOC awarded in 1957. Just wonder if anyone could tell me a bit more about it, whether I should insure it etc. It is still in full working order and has a gold strap marked with Excalibur Model 50.

Many thanks for anything you can tell me.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxQ0Di_gzPKvWVk2NHZseE16QlE

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxQ0Di_gzPKvWWg4NWEzM09yTUE

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxQ0Di_gzPKvRFQxbW5ZM21xTnc

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BxQ0Di_gzPKvemtpZFdLSldkTkE


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i've been telling people to buy watches like this for ages, as they are such good value right now because the gold price is low and the size of the watch is out of fashion. Those factors also mean that they are available cheaply - for less than a new Michael Kors POS ladies goldplated watch.

Personally I would be putting the watch onto a brown leather strap and wearing it - those expanders contains years worth of dirt and DNA. How cool to have your grandfathers watch


----------



## Steve 74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks, it's a great watch, and in very good condition. Really glad to have it.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

There seems to be a lot of these smaller mens watches available atm, i picked up a nice looking Bulova a few weeks ago for £14.00 that with a service, will make a nice watch for either a lady or gent.

But Scott is right, how cool to have your Grandfathers watch. Nice one.


----------

